# Colorado Women's, Walden, Co



## HuntClub (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm heading there tonight, I'll try to provide callbacks/results if I'm able. Heard the Open first was a triple with a very, very long retired middle.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Pretty quit in the mountains


----------



## Mastercaster (Oct 31, 2010)

Any news from there?


----------



## Top Point Labs (Jun 28, 2012)

Any updates on Qual placements from Walden or callbacks on Open?


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Heard it was a very difficult qualifying.

All I know is Bill took 3rd with 20 month-old "Girl On Fire" Katniss.

3rd in qual like kissing your sister but that's great for the young girl.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Qual
Great, hard Qual
Second hand placements
1st-Milligan/Dyna
2nd-Milligan/Diva
3rd-Schrader/katniss
4th-I think Milligan/?
RJ-Wright/Willie
Not entirely sure of Js. I think 3 to Milligan, Avant and Schrader. 

Open to third:
12-14,16-18,22-24,28,33,37,38,40,45,49,54-56,58

Very poor cell here. Beautiful mountain trial!!!


----------



## Top Point Labs (Jun 28, 2012)

Appreciate the updates Marcy! Have you posted any pics of the set ups on your Horsetooth FB page?


----------



## colokev (Feb 10, 2010)

Derby to the 3rd
1,2,5,6,7,8,9,10,12,14


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

​anyone have Amateur callbacks?


----------



## David Colwell (Oct 1, 2012)

Ted, only thing I've heard about the AM is 17 to WB is morning....


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

Beautiful place....


----------



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

Congratulations to James Roberts and "Google" for Jamming the Amateur at 16 months of age.


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

counciloak said:


> Congratulations to James Roberts and "Google" for Jamming the Amateur at 16 months of age.


WOW!!! that's big. Congrats.


----------

